# Ou trouver un iPad à moins de 300€ ?



## HalfTeh23 (25 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,
Ma mère souhaite acheter une tablette pour remplacer son laptop vieillissant, et elle m'a demander de lui en trouver une pour moins de 300€ (budget assez serré, mais on à pas tous les moyens de mettre 500€ dans une tablette, enfin bref, je viens pas pour polémiquer)
Et, bien évidemment, je l'oriente sur un iPad pour plusieurs raisons évidentes (qualité de construction, bon software, meilleures applications, ect...)
Et, vu le budget serré, je pense à un iPad 2 ou 3, je ne sais pas encore pour le Mini, il faudrait que j'aille dans un Apple Store avec ma mère pour voir si la taille de l'iPad Mini lui conviendrais.
Mais je voudrais savoir si vous connaissiez des bons sites (fiable en gros) ou ont peux trouver des iPad pas trop cher.
Aussi, un autre question secondaire: Comment l'iPad 2 tourne sur iOS 9 ? Est-ce que ça rame, un peu, ou c'est correct ? Je me doute bien que la deuxième génération n'aura pas toute les fonctionnalités de iOS 9, mais la principale utilisatrice s'en fiche de ça.
Après c'est vrai que je souhaiterais privilégier un iPad le plus récent possible, étant donnée que je me doute bien que les iPad 2 et iPhone 4S seront abandonnés bientôt.
Sinon, pensez vous qu'un iPad 2 White WiFi 32Go à 225€ soit correct ? Parce-que, je sais dire si le prix d'un Mac d'occasion est justifié ou non, mais d'un iPad, j'avoue ne pas trop m'y repérer.
Parce-que après, au pire des cas, si un iPad Mini lui convient, il y a des iPad Mini 2 à 249€ sur le refurbished d'Apple. (J'ai pas eu le temps d'aller faire un tour sur iOccasion, j'y vais après ce post)

Donc, après avoir écrit ce paragraphe, je repose mes questions:
- Connaissez vous un site fiable pour acheter un iPad pas trop cher ?
- Comment l'iPad 2 tourne sous iOS 9 ?
- Un iPad 2 Blanc WiFi 32Go à 225€ vous parait correct ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## HalfTeh23 (25 Avril 2016)

C'est déjà ce que j'ai fait, après le moins cher est à 330.. (Pour un 9,7" en tout cas)
Mais, bon, je verrais bien 
Au pire des cas, rien n'empêche ma mère d'attendre un peu et de pouvoir prendre un iPad Air sur le Refurb.
Après je trouve ça dommage qu'ils ne font pas les iPad 3 ou 4. (A moins que ça dépende des arrivage/proposition/demande, je sais pas trop à vrai dire)
A vrai dire, je dois aller sur Paris avec mes parents jeudi pour aller chercher mon PowerMac G5, je pense qu'on aura le temps de s'arrêter dans un Apple Store, et la ma mère verra si l'iPad Mini lui conviens, si oui, je pense le prendre sur le refurb 
Après, c'est plus avantageux de le prendre sur des sites tel que CDiscount ou Price Minister, vu qu'on peux payer en plusieurs fois, mais après c'est que de l'occasion, sans garantie, évidemment..
En tout cas, comme pour mon G5, je vais chercher chaque jours un peu partout jusqu'a trouver la perle


----------



## voltfan (26 Avril 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> C'est déjà ce que j'ai fait, après le moins cher est à 330.. (Pour un 9,7" en tout cas)
> Mais, bon, je verrais bien
> Au pire des cas, rien n'empêche ma mère d'attendre un peu et de pouvoir prendre un iPad Air sur le Refurb.
> Après je trouve ça dommage qu'ils ne font pas les iPad 3 ou 4. (A moins que ça dépende des arrivage/proposition/demande, je sais pas trop à vrai dire)
> ...



Salut !
Attention si tu achètes un vieil iPad ne fais surtout pas les maj !
Ma mère possède un iPad 4 (le premier avec le lightning en tout cas) qui est complètement inutilisable depuis le passage a IOS9 (bugs incessants, redémarrage fréquent, ...) et apparement c'est normal d'après le "Genius" de chez Apple  : notre produit (qui doit avoir 3 ans) est "vieux" 

Globalement les anciens iPad sont vraiment a déconseiller je trouve a moins d'en trouver un où les maj n'ont jamais été faites et encore il va te harceler pour les faire.
Le mini 1 et L'Ipad 2 sont complètement obsolètes (et pas qu'au sens d'Apple !  ), 512 Mo de Ram c'est trop peu même pour surfer sur le Web.

Sérieusement pour noël j'ai acheté a ma grand mère une tablette chinoise mais de qualité (alu, processeur Intel et dual Boot Windows / Androïd) qui fonctionne infiniment mieux que l'Ipad que nous possédons.
Franchement c'est décevant sachant que nous avons acheté l'ipad 400 € et la tablette Chinoise (de bonne marque : globalement il y a 3 bonnes marques ch : Onda, Teclast et Chuwi) même pas 100 € 

Bref je dirais minimum iPad 3 et encore je suis gentil


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Avril 2016)

L'iPad 3 de ma maman lui suffit bien: il est à jour, et fonctionne bien... Si ta maman n'est pas une geek qui cherche la rapidité et la réactivité, ça devrait le faire...


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## HalfTeh23 (28 Avril 2016)

Ce n'est pas une geek du tout, à vrai dire, lorsque je suis aller sur Paris, ma mère à commander un iPad Mini White 16Gb (229 euro), donc je pense que ça devrais le faire, j'ose juste éspérer qu'il ne ramera pas sous iOS 9. Je verrais bien au pire, reste plus qu'à éspérer qu'il soit livrer avec iOS 6, car au pire des cas, je peux toujours le passer en 7.1.2, le jailbreak et installer un tweak pour empêcher les maj (+ un pour cacher Cydia, pour éviter les mauvaise manip )
(iOS 6, car downgrader sans les SHSH, c'est la m*rde, je me rappel sur mon iPhone 3GS, quand je voulais downgrader à iOS 5, j'ai galerer à re-trouver les shsh que j'avais, par chance, "uploadé" sur un "serveur" cydia, que j'ai pu récupérer avec TinyUmbrella, enfin bref)


----------

